# Philly show 8/28



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Just seeing who might be going to the show. I will be there vending and looking forward to see some of you again.
J


----------



## Chondro Invert (Sep 19, 2005)

I should be there. Looking for Lowland fants, and Santa Isabel anthonyi.


Joe


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

How well is this show attended?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

herper99 said:


> How well is this show attended?


uh.....it's one of the "newer" shows, Chris. From Marty who split from Hamburg.

The last couple of his promotions - Reading, recently Lancaster have both done poorly in terms of attendance.

under 1/2 the usual Hamburg traffic.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

herper99 said:


> How well is this show attended?


Worried about the long drive????

I was at the first one a few months back and I hope it catches on because it's only 10 minutes from me.

As far as attendance, it's not Hamburg but not many shows are. I don't think it was too bad considering it was the first show there.

I plan on being there (assuming my kids football schedule doesn't throw me a curveball).

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> uh.....it's one of the "newer" shows, Chris. From Marty who split from Hamburg.
> 
> The last couple of his promotions - Reading, recently Lancaster have both done poorly in terms of attendance.
> 
> under 1/2 the usual Hamburg traffic.


I think the more and more it is spoken poorly about the less its going to be popular. It is a new show and as so it wont have the foot traffic as more established shows. That being said Lancaster IMO will never do well. Its in an expensive hotel and the venue just does not fit the location. On top of all that the parking is not the best and you have to pay. The Philly(Oaks) show is promising being so close to a major city and from what I have heard the Reading show exceeds expectations.
So with the remarks above and trying to help Marty build some new and good shows, I will give any board member a free brom pup of your choice if you attend. Just tell me your DB name and ask for a free brom. I know its not much but its better then nothing. I hope to see you all there.
J


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

both the reading show and the oaks/philly are spacious. the are held in old factories/wharehouses. they are new shows so attendence is low. they are both air conditoned. the ailses are wide. like i always say these shows are an advantage as far as room for the vendors and being able to drive up to your table and unload and load up at the end of the day. you don't have to worry about taking a 2 steps back and bumping into the vendor behind you. as a new vendor don't expect to make a killing on selling stuff. 
hey bill maybe they will have the cheerleaders again next door. 
walt


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I often think about how a negative review doesn't help the promoters or the show but then I come to my senses and remember all the people that went to that Carlisle show (that was right next door to me) and were pissed off because it had so few vendors and wished publically on a forum that they would have went to Hamburg or White plains instead.

A show will rise or fall upon it's own merits or lack thereof....not because of a review. If attendence is low.....try harder or pack up.

1, 2 or 3 dart vendors doesn't quite cut it for most people especially if it's a longer drive and there is a better choice.

finally...everyone has their own opinions. I welcome and enjoy reading other hobbyists reviews of shows.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I know Marty did a nice job at Hamburg. His biggest problem was having too many people. While I wasn't there, I actually did hear from a few local non-froggers that the Reading show was a success, however frogs were apparently underrepresented. If I'm free that day, I'll make the trip to the Philly show.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

The Hamburg show really doesn't have all that many dart vendors either. 

I think the Carlisle show was not a success due to the region it was held. Lets face it the only really city within an hour is Harrisburg. Which is not a huge megalopolis like the northeast corridor is. I think this is why the Lancaster show will also fail. Reading and Philly are both within an hour of major cities and also around the same distance for the NY crowd. Both of which I think will make a show a success. I think the Philly show within the next year has the potential to be just as good as hamburg and other area shows. Its just far to new to decide yet. Hopefully Marty will give up on the Lancaster show in the future and move that venue to a closer central city spot like Allentown/Bethlehem or easton. None of which are huge cities but all within an hour of 2 major cities and the most densely populated state.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hamburg traditionally has the following steady dart frog vendors:

Tim Heath
Troy from Regal Reptiles
Keith from frogs and Things
Ron from Alpha

all of which have @ a dozen different species / @ 40 frogs.

Then there's usually 2-3 semi regulars

Mike Shrom with feeders, Sallys, and recently, some darts.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> Hamburg traditionally has the following steady dart frog vendors:
> 
> Tim Heath
> Troy from Regal Reptiles
> ...


Don't forget Randy S. with his thumbnails. Their are also some other dart frog breeders that get a table occasionally.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

If anybody at the Oaks show needs a breeding colony of Phylobates aurotaenia I could bring them down. It would be interesting to be the guy without a table that comes in and sells frogs.
[email protected]


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you guys know the correct address to this place in philly? Im pretty sure I want to go....

Thanks.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

jfehr232 said:


> Do you guys know the correct address to this place in philly? Im pretty sure I want to go....
> 
> Thanks.


Here ya go.


GPS USERS
We apologize for any confusion caused by the inability of many GPS and mobile apps to find the Expo Center by its address: 100 Station Avenue in Oaks, PA 19456. We have submitted this to the U.S. Postal Service and GPS manufacturers and it functions properly on some, but not all systems. The best way to find us is to use this address:
1601 Egypt Road Phoenixville, PA 19460 (Upper Providence Township).


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well just to let everyone know the show was actually a big hit. although the vendor list was small the foot traffic was strong and people were actually buying frogs!!!!  we did extremely well at this show and will continue to vendor it every time after that.

a small review. the show was strong for snakes and leopard and crested geckos. my self along with Tim Heath was peddling the Dart frogs. I did see 1 or 2 tables that had a few darts on there but nothing past azureus and leucs.

the show has plenty of space for more vendors plenty of space to walk and work, the venue was clean and the temps were stable. I believe this show has no where to go but up.

Thanks to everyone who stopped by said hi and chatted it up always great to see everyone again!.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Derek had some great stuff at the show. I ended up picking up a probable pair of Veraderos and 3 Highland Bronze Auratus from him. Overall from the consumer stand point the show was pretty sparse. No vendors providing supplies other then plants and cork bark, and the cricket vendor was sold out by 12PM. In terms of animals not much variety beyond the standard pet shop fare and wc throwaways, altough there were some nice Cb Borneo Eared frogs, standing's and giant day geckos and a handfull of other more unusual stuff.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

For vendors that were there it was probably nice because there was not much to pick from but from a consumer side...not much to look at and not a lot of variety in my eyes..

Hopefully that place will fill up and it will be worth going to...


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

the show was good for the size. it has plenty of space to grow. i would like to see more dart frog buddies vendor this show because it has such potential to be strong on our little forest gems. people that did not buy did come by ask questions i showed them photos of frogs and enclosures and pointed them in the direction of DB and of course 2 days later i have 4 emails from people that didnt purchase but re searched the frogs and are looking to get into the hobby. that to me is just as good as making a sale is getting more people into our hobby.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

wish there was shows in cny  i went to niagara aquariium and saw thier dart frog display ! every one upon everyone said oh wow they are so poisonous . so i got alot of people to email me asking for more information .


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

What about the White Plains show, isn't that close by any?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yours said:


> What about the White Plains show, isn't that close by any?



depends where u are.. white plains is 45 mins from me and i live next to the lincon tunnel in hoboken.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

google search syracuse im 30 minutes from there , auburn actuallyy .. white plains is about a 4-5 hrs drive


----------

